

Revisiting How We Put Together Linux Systems (2014) - yuvadam
http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-linux-systems.html

======
vezzy-fnord
Previously, in chronological order:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251288)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211630)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9477612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9477612)

------
zimbatm
Why not allow any kind of overlay filesystem like docker does instead of hard-
coding the btrfs dependency ?

It seems like a decent solution overall, and it allows to distribute security
updates to libraries unlike docker images.

